# Lost Paddle on Bear Creek



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

I lost my AT2 Flexi paddle on Bear Creek just above No Fun Falls yesterday. It has my name and phone number on it. Your choice of beer if returned.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you have to tell the story to have much hope in the river gods returning a paddle.


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

Paddle slipped away as I was getting out of my boat to portage. Made the dumb move of not getting my paddle on shore first.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I've witnessed numerous variations of that move, like: from "oh shit guess I'm running it" to "I hope this little tree that I'm grabbing onto below the eddy holds while I'm swimming out of my boat and trying to hold onto my gear."

At these levels, if you're running the rest of Bear Creek, you probably ought to just run No Fun as well. The holes don't have much bite. 

At least someone is out there paddling. There are all these winter threads about all the runs people are going to do and then once things start (sort of) running it's a ghost town out there.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

"At least someone is out there paddling." says the guy who doesn't want to run Bear under 300.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

craven_morhead said:


> "At least someone is out there paddling." says the guy who doesn't want to run Bear under 300.


Hey, I ran it last weekend - did my part for the economy. It was fun for April but pretty abusive. Don't tell Nathan I said it, but I actually had a lot more fun sessioning the Trestle wave which is pretty awesome @ 2k and you can take paddle strokes, you know, in water. And it's probably a lot better for improving your overall boating skills.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Have to admit, I paddled it on Sunday. 

Newsflash: Bear Creek is still a piece of shit. But I wanted to know where the sticks were placed. 

Next week I will be floating on 10k+ in the desert, getting drunk with the tribe. Will you posers floss the dirty bear for when I get back? 

Just so's ya know, I will be on the late train for after work runs on black rock this spring. Hopefully on my way there by 6:30. See you dudes at the put in, and the same usual suspects above 1000.


----------

